# 1967 Schwinn Deluxe Racer value?



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)

I've got this October 1967 2-speed Schwinn Deluxe Racer, with most if not all of the original parts, that I'm planning to sell/trade at the upcoming Buddy's Pedal Fest swap meet this Saturday. It has a Panasonic dynamo-powered headlight and taillight, though the headlight doesn't turn on currently, most likely because of a bad wire. The taillight still lights up, though. The bike is rideable, but it could use a new chain and probably some new grease as well. I don't know for sure how much this bike is worth, but I feel like out of all the bikes I plan to sell/trade, it's possibly the most valuable. I could be wrong, though. Any idea what it's worth, or at least what it would sell for?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2021)

Sorry to say that it's no cash cow. People on a Schwinn FacePlant group are picking these up at $25 to $75. If in premo all original condition then the prices can be as high as $200 for the Deluxe geared versions with a large frame.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 14, 2021)

that is earlier than 67. 67 had different decals. the CABE says 1962. there was a similar one on Craigslist locally for a long time for $100.00. I think it finally sold. 

where I live morons want  3 - 4 hundred bucks for nicer ones. they have taken up permanent residence on Craigslist


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2021)

I’ve sold a couple similar in the $100 range. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Sep 14, 2021)

If I came across that bike locally and the 3 speed hub worked, tires hold air and it had the lights on it I would be all in at $125


----------



## Schwinny (Sep 14, 2021)

KCxxxxx _is 1967._
But... wrong seat (Should be "S"), wrong rims (should be 597/S5's, wrong fenders (Shark fin front ended in 65' & rear is not Schwinn being weird length and 1 rear brace.) Waffle Pedals.... etc.
$125-50 if aged and complete OG. Maybe 60 as is.
I cut my teeth on Racers. I just have an affliction for them. My 64' is a favorite of mine.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2021)

It also depends where and how you list it for sale and the location. Here's a good example of one that's in decent shape, and a 1967.  Just sold on eBay for $130. 







https://www.ebay.com/itm/284442775698?campid=5335809022


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 14, 2021)

Just picked this one up the other day for 20 bucks , it’s a 61


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)

phantom said:


> If I came across that bike locally and the 3 speed hub worked, tires hold air and it had the lights on it I would be all in at $125



Is it a 3 speed? I always thought it was a 2 speed. What's the tell-tale factor that makes it a 3-speed?


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> KCxxxxx _is 1967._
> But... wrong seat (Should be "S"), wrong rims (should be 597/S5's, wrong fenders (Shark fin front ended in 65' & rear is not Schwinn being weird length and 1 rear brace.) Waffle Pedals.... etc.
> $125-50 if aged and complete OG. Maybe 60 as is.
> I cut my teeth on Racers. I just have an affliction for them. My 64' is a favorite of mine.



Ok, so it is 1967, but it's not as original as I thought. I take it the lights are probably aftermarket as well?


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> It also depends where and how you list it for sale and the location. Here's a good example of one that's in decent shape, and a 1967.  Just sold on eBay for $130.
> 
> View attachment 1478726
> 
> ...



Well, I've never sold anything on eBay, and at this point, I'm too afraid to try. I'm going to try to sell it at Buddy's Pedal Fest swap meet and show this Saturday.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I’ve sold a couple similar in the $100 range. V/r Shawn





phantom said:


> If I came across that bike locally and the 3 speed hub worked, tires hold air and it had the lights on it I would be all in at $125





Schwinny said:


> KCxxxxx _is 1967._
> But... wrong seat (Should be "S"), wrong rims (should be 597/S5's, wrong fenders (Shark fin front ended in 65' & rear is not Schwinn being weird length and 1 rear brace.) Waffle Pedals.... etc.
> $125-50 if aged and complete OG. Maybe 60 as is.
> I cut my teeth on Racers. I just have an affliction for them. My 64' is a favorite of mine.



Ok, well the tires and tubes still hold air, and I always remember getting 2 speeds out of the hub, and the taillight works (and the headlight could work if the wire was repaired or replaced.) So, based on the likelihood of it not being completely original, but still functional, would $75-$100 or $50-$75 be a reasonable price range? I'd like to get as much as I can out of this bike, whether it's in cash or trade, but at the same time, I don't want to lug it back home with me either.


----------



## phantom (Sep 14, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Ok, well the tires and tubes still hold air, and I always remember getting 2 speeds out of the hub, and the taillight works (and the headlight could work if the wire was repaired or replaced.) So, based on the likelihood of it not being completely original, but still functional, would $75-$100 or $50-$75 be a reasonable price range? I'd like to get as much as I can out of this bike, whether it's in cash or trade, but at the same time, I don't want to lug it back home with me either.



I have no idea what the Oklahoma market is like. With a little detailing the bike would fetch a bone in Atlanta. How did you come by it? Did you buy it, trade for it , get for free etc:  All factors that I would consider prior to offering for sale. I guess I am saying if you don't want to lug it home really what's the difference.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)

phantom said:


> I have no idea what the Oklahoma market is like. With a little detailing the bike would fetch a bone in Atlanta. How did you come by it? Did you buy it, trade for it , get for free etc:  All factors that I would consider prior to offering for sale. I guess I am saying if you don't want to lug it home really what's the difference.



I've sold some bikes here in Oklahoma before, but not a lightweight bike. Not really my specialty. I got it from my grandparents for free, excluding the drive, but I'd still like to get a fair amount for it if I can.


----------

